# Try This Website-Really Good Fun! http://uk.akinator.com/



## Lex Foutish (8 May 2010)

My children introduced me to this website tonight. Incredible and really enjoyable!

You think of someone famous, real or imaginary, and he'll ask you questions to narrow down the possibilities and then he'll guess. He has a very high success rate. He got my first few... Francis Rossi, Rory Gallagher, Greg Norman and Raquel Welch. I got him with Ronnie Whelan, Brian Downey and Jimmy Barry Murphy (though he did guess Christy Ring!). 


If you accidently give the wrong answer to a question, simply press the back arrow (top left on your screen) and he'll ask the same question again. And to play again, click on "Play" on the lantern.


Happy hunting and, enjoy! 


http://uk.akinator.com/


----------



## mathepac (8 May 2010)

Pretty good Lex. Aladdin correctly guessed curly-haired Tim Buckley with a picture (Jeff Buckley's father).

Much less surprisingly he guessed me correctly in all the fields of my key achievements - repartee, music, romance, motor-sport, rugby, hurling and best of all, total freedom from Cork-tamination. 

Rather worryingly, he keeps telling me he loves playing with me - is he from Kerry or somewhere equally strange?


----------



## mathepac (8 May 2010)

Holy God, not only must Aladdin be from Kerry, he must be from Kilgarvan as he correctly guessed Jackie Healy-Rae, that little-known musician, plant-hire operator, publican, dynasty founder, politician, chancer and wearer of truly offensive caps. Their proximity to Cork has effected both Jackie and his cousin Aladdin  emotionally.


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 May 2010)

mathepac said:


> Holy God, not only must Aladdin be from Kerry, he must be from Kilgarvan as he correctly guessed Jackie Healy-Rae, that little-known musician, plant-hire operator, publican, dynasty founder, politician, chancer and wearer of truly offensive caps. Their proximity to Cork has effected both Jackie and his cousin Aladdin emotionally.


 
lol!!!  Seeing is believing!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_ZOVyZp2Lg


----------



## thedaras (8 May 2010)

Just spend 30 minutes on that site.Its great fun.
It guessed Gerry Ryan and Brian cowen! Brilliant.
Got to see if it will guess Jack O connor now..


----------



## thedaras (8 May 2010)

Had trouble answering a few of the questions, like is your character adorable? 
Is you character a stand up comedian?
It came up with Joe Duffy???
Then Gerry Adams!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 May 2010)

Took it 30 questions to get Jean-Jacques Rousseau. After 20 it guessed ...


----------



## Caveat (8 May 2010)

Good one Lex!

It took 18 Qs for him to get Dylan Thomas - first guess.

Then it took 31 for him to get Robert Fripp - on his second guess.


----------



## RonanC (8 May 2010)

I beat him with Robin Hood.. Going back to try again


----------



## truthseeker (8 May 2010)

I love it!! He has correctly guessed Einstein, Descartes, Bear Grylls and Captain Malcolm Reynolds!! Back to try Quark


----------



## mathepac (8 May 2010)

Yeehahh! I bet him with Kitty the Hare!!


----------



## mathepac (8 May 2010)

Yeehahh! +1

I bet him with An Gobán Saor!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 May 2010)

Ah, what the hell! I'll bet I'll catch him out with The Spailpín Fánach, as well!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 May 2010)

I don't believe it!!! He got Judge, from Wanderly Wagon, on his second guess!!!


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2010)

Great! he got Grace O'Malley in 20 goes.

If you are getting your kids to play then make sure they log in with their age. Other wise you have to deal with "Whats a porn star?" etc.


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 May 2010)

ajapale said:


> Great! he got Grace O'Malley in 20 goes.
> 
> If you are getting your kids to play then make sure they log in with their age. Other wise you have to deal with "Whats a porn star?" etc.


 
Dead right, AJ. When I was asking about Raquel Welch, one of the questions was, "Is she famous for the size of her breasts?" 

I wasn't sure, but I answered, "Yes."


----------



## Complainer (10 May 2010)

I'm suspicious. How many of you who were beaten by the game Googled in a different session to find an answer to one of the questions, e.g. about hair colour?


----------



## fizzelina (10 May 2010)

I love it!! It correctly guessed Johnny Logan!!


----------



## csirl (10 May 2010)

I beat it. Nobody ever guesses Chris Bonnington, the famous mountineer, when you play this game.


----------



## mathepac (10 May 2010)

csirl said:


> ... Chris Bonnington, the famous mountineer, ...


the man who invented Bovril


----------



## Caveat (10 May 2010)

I'm _just_ old enough for that.


----------



## haminka1 (12 May 2010)

thedaras said:


> Had trouble answering a few of the questions, like is your character adorable?
> Is you character a stand up comedian?
> It came up with Joe Duffy???
> Then Gerry Adams!!



guess the answer to the first question was jeysus no way and to the second one oh yes!


----------



## haminka1 (12 May 2010)

it's actually highly addictive


----------



## Purple (12 May 2010)

I beat it with Seamus Brennan. It took 19 questions to Get Michael O'Leary but it got Complainer in 6


----------



## UptheDeise (12 May 2010)

The ninth question asked me was my character the son of God (correct) and then the tenth question asked has your character played in baywatch? Lols!


----------



## mathepac (12 May 2010)

David Hasselhoff believes he's the son of God and has appeared in Baywatch (or is it that he believe he's God and his son has appeared in Baywatch?)


----------



## Purple (13 May 2010)

41 questions to get Péig Sayers!


----------



## Colndas (26 May 2010)

Beat it with Beegle Beagle, Grape Apes buddy.


----------



## indebtedgal (26 May 2010)

he guessed damien dempsey for me


----------



## indebtedgal (26 May 2010)

and iggle piggle. i'm hooked


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2010)

try him with [broken link removed] so. He's fairly sharp, isn't he?


----------



## MANTO (26 May 2010)

Beat him with Billy Jo Spears


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 May 2010)

I beat it with our Overlord, Brendan, but, he's been added to the list now so The Genie will guess him in no time now, I'm sure...........


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> Beat him with Billy Jo Spears


Did you try batin' him with a Red Hurley, Lex & Co have lots of them to spare.


----------



## mtk (30 May 2010)

beat him with eugene sheehy !


----------



## Thirsty (31 May 2010)

correctly guessed Tess of the d'Urbervilles... suitably impressed!


----------

